# Stage4 ervaringen

## Aries-Belgium

Hoi,

Ik ben nu heel tevreden over mijn Gentoo installatie, maar ik wil mijn hardeschijf herpartioneren en daarom had ik gedacht of een stage4 tarball te maken en deze achteraf opnieuw terug te zetten. Nu heb ik daar nog geen ervaring mee en wou vragen of iemand dit al wel gelukt is of niet gelukt is. Welk script heb je gebruikt? ...?

----------

## merlijn

Ik ben niet zo heel bekend met wat een stage4 exact inhoud, maar als je vrije ruimte hebt om al je dingen te backuppen is het in principe een fluitje van een cent. Het is handig om van te voren even te bedenken hoe je nieuwe indeling eruit gaat zien. Wat ik zou doen is een tijdelijke schijf (of usb disk) in je pc hangen en een livecd booten, je oude / mounten onder /mnt/gentoo/ en alle onderliggende partitie ook daaronder mounten, en de backup schijf mounten als /mnt/tmp/. Nu voor elke nieuwe partitie maak je een tar op de backup schijf, als voorbeeldje voor als je /usr en /home op aparte partities wilt hebben naast je /:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/usr/

tar zcvf /mnt/tmp/usr.tar.gz *

cd /mnt/gentoo/home/

tar zcvf /mnt/tmp/home.tar.gz *

cd /mnt/gentoo/

rm -rf home/*

rm -rf usr/*

tar zcvf /mnt/tmp/root.tar.gz *
```

Nu kan je je oude schijf unmounten, herpartitioneren, mkfs draaien en remouten en vervolgens weer de hele troep terug zetten:

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo/usr

cd /mnt/tmp/

tar zxvf -C /mnt/gentoo/ root.tar.gz

tar zxvf -C /mnt/gentoo/usr/ usr.tar.gz

tar zxvf -C /mnt/gentoo/home/ home.tar.gz
```

nu even /etc/fstab aanpassen en je bent weer klaar voor actie, denk er alleen nog aan dat je ook je /boot/ directory overzet als je die hebt.

Succes.

----------

## nixnut

Ik gebruik dit script.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Ik gebruik dit script.

 

Dat script heb ik inderdaad ook gevonden.

Als je die tarball gemaakt hebt, kan je die gewoon uitpakken in de lege root en alles werkt weer gewoon?

----------

## Taipou

Interessant onderwerp. Zal er zelf ook eens naar kijken. Lijkt me handig om een stage4 backup te maken na een verse installatie  :Smile: 

 *Aries-Belgium wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   Ik gebruik dit script. 
> 
> Dat script heb ik inderdaad ook gevonden.
> 
> Als je die tarball gemaakt hebt, kan je die gewoon uitpakken in de lege root en alles werkt weer gewoon?

 

Ik zou me kunnen voorstellen dat de onderstaande link je een stuk op weg helpt.

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29

Hierin wordt het restore proces beschreven. Succes!

----------

